# Linkin Park



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Their next album, Meteora, is out soon. I've been constantly playing a "preview" :-[ for the last 24 hours... awsome. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
If you thought that Hybrid Theory was good... you'll love this.
[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Hybrid Theory was a little too whiney for my taste. How does the new album compare? Does it still have the same lyrical style?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The music "style" is the same - listen to a couple of tracks and you know immediatly it's Linkin Park.
If you found HT "whiney" then I would assume that you'll also find Meteora the same.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

:-/ Oh well. Everyone raved about Hybrid Theory so I really tried and gave it quite a few listens but never really got into it.

I just bought a Tonight The Stars Revolt by Powerman 5000. I'm really geting into that. Its very much like Rob Zombie.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah Linkin Park - have new album - listened to it - thought OK - but its really just a follow up to HT - even the order of play and type of song is similar to HT..........Not bad - but not nearly as good as HT


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I got dispatch notification from CD-WOW just this morning. Am looking forward to this one - though HT is a real tough act to follow !

Damian


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Just listening to this now ;D

Great album, on a par with HT I'd say.. but not better - noth albums were great!! 8)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

......HT is excellent for about 4 - 5 tracks then it's.................well abit samey 'I'm angry, no one understands me :'(" IMO but thanks I will check out the new one, hubby will be sitting there like this :-X


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have toured with Linkin Park as one of there Lighting Techs, great bunch of guys, especially Chester


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Name dropper.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Linkin Park - Never thought they were any good. Always thought they were just jumping onto the "nu metal" bandwagon. And don't get me started onto that nu metal [email protected]! Who comes up with these names anyway!? WHo says this is metal, and this is thrash metal and this is new metal and this is punk and this is emo and so on and so on... ARGH!

Powerman 5000 - Of course they sound like Rob Zombie. Spider Zombie is Rob's brother. Tonight the stars revolt is a few years old though... (not saying that there's anything wrond with album just cus it wasn't put out yesterday, don't get me wrong, more on the lines of what makes someone purchase it at this particular point in time).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A very well marketed and targetted product/outfit that many will enjoy.

But not for me. Keeps rock in the masses though.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

"Like the US space programme, this latest Linkin Park album cost millions and utilised thousands of skilled technicians. The end result is pretty much the same: you can put a monkey into orbit, but you can't stop him wanking"

Bang magazine review of Meteora April 2003

;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Linkin Park's success accelerated to the stratosphere overnight. Making them 'uncool' in the music press and so the criticism followed 'manufactured product' etc, which I think is *complete* bollocks.

Hybrid Theory is a FANTASTIC album. IMO of course, music is a personal thing. It was the biggest selling album worldwide the year it was released, not bad for a debut.

Of course huge selling does not necessarily correlate to hugely good - but it's nice when it does 

Meteora is somewhat of a disappointment. It's ok - a solid enough effort - but it is literally 'more of the very same' and so much so it sounds like most of the tracks were deemed not good enough to make it onto HT. I think there are 4 that I would say were in keeping with the quality of HT.

It's not bad. It's just a bit average....and when you set the expectation you do with HT, then that's always gonna be a disappointment.

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I loved HT, but was disappointed with Meteora. I guess you could argue that if something is successful, why change the formula, but htey could have changed it a bit.

There were one or two songs when I actually thought I was listening to HT.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Powerman 5000 - Of course they sound like Rob Zombie. Spider Zombie is Rob's brother.


Didn't know that. It explains a lot, thanks.  Can't remember why I bought it but I might have been a mate who sent me the Bombshell track on mp3.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I bought this in the week......

Track 1
Track 7 and..
Track 10..

are absolutely awesome - true 7am sunday morning hooning tracks. Great album!


----------

